# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Morgen 14.6 Bischofsmais!!!!

## UiUiUiUi

Wer von den Münchnern fährt morgen nach Bischofsmais!!!

mag net allein fahren!!!

----------


## Moe

Fahrst die Woche nochma nach Mais?
Dann könnwa zusammen fahrn, wollte eh die Woche rauffahrn.
MfG

----------


## Stylo77

warst du am so auch noch da ?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

jup ich war da

----------

